
Developers: You're (Probably) Doing Passwords Wrong, Too - saurabh
http://threetwelvecreative.com/blog/bid/266517/Developers-You-re-Probably-Doing-Passwords-Wrong-Too
======
nmcfarl
This article boils down to: use bcrypt. If you're reading this article on
hacker news you're probably using bcrypt. So I say skip it...

~~~
hga
Except shouldn't you use, or also use, scrypt, which is space intensive and
therefore harder to fit on an FPGA, ASIC or maybe even GPU?

~~~
nmcfarl
I'm going to leave the answer to others (and your personal risk tolerance vis
a vis newer encryption methods). But what is clear is that this article
doesn't even mention scrypt - so if you want to get into that question you'll
definitely want to skip it.

